# dwarf hairgrass vs lilaeopsis



## myfishatemydog (Nov 16, 2005)

im debating on wether to get one or the other. ive done some reading on both but they never seem to compare them and do pros and cons- which is what i need to know. so which one would be better if i want them for faster growth (which one would do runners quickest) and lower maintenance reasons. and if theres even one better for covering your aquarium bottom then either of these, i'm all ears, fellas. thx.

better yet, what plant would cover the bottom of 135g quickest?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi-Glad to see that you want to plant your tank! To be honest with you, both are kind of slow growing, with the lilaeopsis being the slower of the 2. 
If I was very determined to have a field of one of these 2 plants, I would get E. tenellus (pygmy chain sword, which is very fast growing) and fill in what the hairgrass, or the microsword didn't cover. 
It will be very beneficial to have a lot of a very fast growing plant in there while you are trying to establish your other plants.
You may just like the chain sword so much that you forget about the other plants lol


----------

